# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Quick and easy garden beds.

## keepitlow

Used to dig the sod, but now I just burn it. Get a turbo torch and #20 propane cyl. Burn the grass, till it. Burn again and till it. same thing next day. Then amend and plant. 

Here is first burn



Done half a dozen beds like this and love it. (Other than I stink of smoke) 

So far just planted corn and squash and it works great.

----------


## dannno

So that picture is just after the first burn, right? Do you have any more pictures of the rest of the process?

Digging up grass is a pain.. I usually dig up a big piece with a shovel and then use the shovel blade to chop off the top layer of grass and toss it, then break up the clump of dirt with the shovel then till everything.. 

I'd like to try this, although my garden is in my front yard so it might be kinda suspicious.

----------


## torchbearer

I use a really big ron paul sign to keep the grass from growing.
put it down after your till up your garden in november.

----------


## angelatc

> I use a really big ron paul sign to keep the grass from growing.
> put it down after your till up your garden in november.




I used cardboard last year, also as a weed barrier.  A technique I read about, but wouldn't suggest.  It didn't stay staked down, and by the end of the season it was blowing all over the place.

----------


## Old Ducker

What a great idea!

----------


## keepitlow

[/QUOTE]=dannno;2600255]So that picture is just after the first burn, right? Do you have any more pictures of the rest of the process?

Digging up grass is a pain.. I usually dig up a big piece with a shovel and then use the shovel blade to chop off the top layer of grass and toss it, then break up the clump of dirt with the shovel then till everything.. 

I'd like to try this, although my garden is in my front yard so it might be kinda suspicious.[/QUOTE]

yes, after one burn.

No, don't have any more now. 

But...here are some beds I burnt last year. 





And YES...grow food front and back of house!

----------


## ARealConservative

If I'm starting a new bed, I will throw a bunch fo dead leaves and compost over the 
area in the fall. 

by spring the grass is dead and also rich with nutrients.

----------

